# Optics for western hunt



## OAKSnPINE (Dec 1, 2014)

So I'm primarily a MI bowhunter. Only do a little bit of rifle hunting now and nothing that ever requires viewing beyond 150 yards. This fall i will be headed to Idaho for a rifle elk hunt. It's DIY but with a buddy from MI that now lives out there the last few years. He is prepping me to expect lots and lots and lots of glassing and then some more glassing. Could be looking anywhere from 100 yards to a mile. Also we will be hauling pretty far in 7-9 miles off nearest road so weight is important. 

I do not have a spotting scope and limited knowledge overall on optics. I've got what seems to be a decent set of Vortex binos 8.5x50. Looking for opinions and to learn from others there before me. How important is a spotting scope vs binos like I have and if it is indeed worth the weight what should I be looking for in terms of quality, power and and size? Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Been hunting elk in Colorado every other year since 1991. Good pair of binos is all you need. Something light weight but good optics.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Elk are big you can see them a mile or so away with your naked eyes. But looking into dark timber a mile away is tough for any can of binos.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

There's a reason just about every western hunter has a pair of 10x42's. About the perfect mix of weight and long range sighting. Your 8.5's are decent, but a pair of 10's will better them. Buy the best glass you can afford if you look to get better glass, if not, enjoy the hunt.


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

A good pair of 10X42 binoculars should be all you need unless you are only after a animal above a certain size. A spotting scope can save a lot of unnecessary walking if you are particular on rack size or if there are specific rack restrictions. Have fun.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Do you wear eyeglasses? If so make sure any binos you look at have at least 17mm of eye relief. Hard to say witch ones look the best for you. If not then buy the best you can afford. I would not buy a cheap spotter and cheap binos. I'd rather spend the money on much better binos. If your buddy lives out there does he have a spotter? Lots of reviews online you can read. Check out Rokslide forum, or any other western forum. Because I wear glasses I really prefer 8X over the 10x. The 10's I've used don't have great eye relief, smaller field of view, and hand shake. If I was using 10's to glass very far I'd put them on a tripod.

For a cheaper spotter the Vanguards get really good reviews. You could probably get one for $500 to $600.

Or look at the western forums for used glass. Always stuff for sale for some really good prices. You can find Zeiss and Swaro stuff for about 1/2 price if you look long enough.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree with the above, but it can depend on the terrain and how one hunts. I brought mid level Nikon Monarch binocs and a cheaper spotting scope. Even though the spotting scope was compact, I only used it for casual glossing from camp.

Where we hunted was on the thick side. I didn't plan on seeing an elk in an open field, 2nd season, public land. I hardly used the binocs, never the spotting scope away from camp. Now if one hiked to the upper tree line, there may be reason to use the spotting scope.

I would get a mid grade binoculars, then have quality glass mounted in your rifle. I would at least have one spotting scope among the group, little need for each to have one.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I bought 10x50 vortex vipers for Idaho, loved them.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I use a pair of 7x35 in Michigan, and I have a pair of 10x50 for hunting out West. The 10x50 are a little heavy, but they gather more light than the 10x42's. This certainly helps early and late in the day which is when you'll see the most elk. I strongly suggest you obtain 10x binocs, regardless of the size of the objective lens. You'll be glad you did.

Good luck!


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

10x42 Vortex Diamondback is a great value. 10x is generally considered the highest magnification that can be used without a tripod without excessive shaking for most people. Higher end optics may cost several times the Vortex Diamondback for a few more minutes of use at dawn/dusk. You will have to decide if that is worthwhile based on your anticipated usage. Vortex lifetime guarantee is also tough to beat.


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

Your 8.5 x 50 Vortex are just fine. Well over 90% of my western hunting is done with the same magnification. I glassed up a herd of Mule deer that were moving a couple of years ago at about 3.5 miles. The time of day dictates which glass I use. 

From morning until noon, I use the 8.5. You're picking up moving game at that time. After noon, the game is usually bedded down. Movement is much less, and you're starting to break down shaded hillsides for small parts of deer. That's when higher power, quality glass, shines. I use 15 x 56 Vortex Kaibabs for that. 

If anything, I'd for sure pick up a quality tripod. You'll see so much more game, and become less fatigued from holding your glass.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I just posted some information on Steiner 10x50's. They aren't light, but for the money you can't beat them. I just saw them for $360 in Military Marine, that's what I have. Mine outperform 10x42 Swarovski's.


----------



## gonewest (Oct 3, 2014)

7mmsendero said:


> I just posted some information on Steiner 10x50's. They aren't light, but for the money you can't beat them. I just saw them for $360 in Military Marine, that's what I have. Mine outperform 10x42 Swarovski's.


Ha Ha Ha!!!!!!!!!!!There must something wrong with the Swarvo's


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

gonewest said:


> Ha Ha Ha!!!!!!!!!!!There must something wrong with the Swarvo's


Left the caps on the lens.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

gonewest said:


> Ha Ha Ha!!!!!!!!!!!There must something wrong with the Swarvo's


The funniest part is that I have a great pair of binoculars and an extra couple thousand in my pocket. 

I'm not saying Swarovski's aren't great, they are, but the idea there are no other options is not correct. I will concede that 10x50 Swarovski's would outperform anything else, but we're talking glass well north of $2,000.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Left the caps on the lens.


So you actually spent time trying out other options and did your due diligence? There's plenty of us out there that would like to hunt with game changing optics, but can't drop $2000. You made a great investment, congratulations, but there are affordable options for the rest of us.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

7mmsendero said:


> The funniest part is that I have a great pair of binoculars and an extra couple thousand in my pocket.
> 
> I'm not saying Swarovski's aren't great, they are, but the idea there are no other options is not correct. I will concede that 10x50 Swarovski's would outperform anything else, but we're talking glass well north of $2,000.


I tried a bunch side by side from low end to high end and was really please with the vortex vipers and the cost. I really could not tell the difference with my vipers and the 1500 dollar glass.


----------



## anon09082020 (Oct 27, 2011)

I dig for my optics online to great success. 

My Vortex 10x42 Razor HD's cost me $670 used on ebay. They were in perfect condition. Doesn't matter anyways with Vortex's warranty.

I will search Rokslide, Ebay, Craigslist (western cities are packed with high quality optics), Huntin Fool Classifieds, and Scopelist. 

I second the idea of a solid tripod set up. 

If you dig and be patient you can squeeze into the next level of quality optics for heavy discounts. I dig everyday, I treat it like reading my morning paper. 

I sell my optics on ebay every couple years and keep upgrading.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

I've done a little western hunting and met some hard core hunters that have grown up hunting mountains like we did in the back 40 for whitetails. Without exception they have been optics junkies. Good glass makes a difference. If you think you have many trips ahead of you in the future get good binos. Buying quality once is more economical than buying and upgrading. You will ever be disappointed. I have a 15 year old pair of Zeiss 10x42's that I can glass all day with and not get a splitting headache. Carry well and great resolution. There are lots of great options out there..


----------

